# Reclaimed Lumber Identification



## rv1458 (Aug 29, 2013)

The attached pictures are of some wood that came from a barn in Central Indiana. Not sure how old the barn was. The seller of the wood thinks it might be old growth yellow pine...

Any guesses?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

rv1458 said:


> The attached pictures are of some wood that came from a barn in Central Indiana. Not sure how old the barn was. The seller of the wood thinks it might be old growth yellow pine...
> 
> Any guesses?


that would be my guess also, that sure will have a nice smell when you cut it, nice looking wood the sap probly has long gone, that is the gum stuff that come's out of pine


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

COULD be most anything in the larch/pine/fir group but yellow pine is more likely than most. Ring count doesn't look particularly tight for old growth though.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll vote for yellow pine. It does look a bit like fir.








 







.


----------



## rv1458 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback from everyone. Sounds like it could be a lot of things, but yellow pine is a top contender. I also questioned whether the wood grain looked close enough to be old growth, which is why I brought the question here.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## rv1458 (Aug 29, 2013)

As an update for anyone who is interested, I emailed the pictures to someone at a local mill and he thought it looked to orange for yellow pine, and looked closer to Douglas Fir to his eyes. Someone mentioned fir as a possibility here as well.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say Doug fir is a good possibility, but it's definitely not old growth Doug. See my site for examples of that.


----------

